# Fischereischein Saarland



## anglerkai (30. September 2010)

Hallo in die Runde

ich möchte gerne im Saarland (Saarbrücken) den Fischereischein machen.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie der aufgebaut ist?
An welchen Kursen und Prüfungen muss ich wo teilnehmen?
Wie hoch sind die Kosten?


Danke und liebe Grüße


----------



## fordfan1 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein Saarland*

Guck mal hier rein,ev. ist was für dich dabei.

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?p=242984



#h


----------



## sundown (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein Saarland*

Hallo anglerkai,

hab' hier was Aktuelles für dich. Ist zwar nicht Saarbrücken, aber Bilsdorf und somit Saarland. 
http://www.asv-bilsdorf.de/FVS/Vorbereitungslehrgang  Fischerpruefung 2010.pdf
Das dürfte Dir weiterhelfen. Eine aktuelle Liste mit Prüfungsterminen im Saarland findest Du hier:
http://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/lehrgänge/fischerprüfung/

Viele Grüße


----------



## Salmotom (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fischereischein Saarland*

Wenns schnell gehen soll kann ich nur das hier empfehlen :

http://www.jagen-lernen.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=11&Itemid=13

Fischereischein in 3 Tagen , ist allerdings nicht billig ...


----------



## lasoman12 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Fischereischein Saarland*



fordfan1 schrieb:


> Guck mal hier rein,ev. ist was für dich dabei.
> 
> http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?p=242984
> 
> ...


 hallo fordman ich hab mal ne frage was den saarschein betrifft vielleicht kannst du mir da helfen ich bin oft an der saar ich bin luxembourger und zwar wollte ich fragen kann mann mit dem saarschein auch in temels fischen gehört temels zum saarland da ich ja da die grenze passiere wollte ich da fischen hab s auch einmal getan denn mir sagte ein mann das würde gehn ich bin mir da nicht so sicher kannst du mir helfen danke im voraus oder sonst jemand der dies liest#6


----------



## Fred001 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fischereischein Saarland*

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Fred001 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fischereischein Saarland*

Super Danke für die promte antwort


----------



## labralehn (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fischereischein Saarland*



lasoman12 schrieb:


> hallo fordman ich hab mal ne frage was den saarschein betrifft vielleicht kannst du mir da helfen ich bin oft an der saar ich bin luxembourger und zwar wollte ich fragen kann mann mit dem saarschein auch in temels fischen gehört temels zum saarland da ich ja da die grenze passiere wollte ich da fischen hab s auch einmal getan denn mir sagte ein mann das würde gehn ich bin mir da nicht so sicher kannst du mir helfen danke im voraus oder sonst jemand der dies liest#6



Ich bin im Saarland geboren, und bin der Meinung mich recht gut dort auszukennen. Aber einen Ort mit Namen Temels habe ich im Saarland noch nie gehört.
Welche PLZ hat denn dieser Ort?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Fischereischein Saarland*



lasoman12 schrieb:


> hallo fordman ich hab mal ne frage was den  saarschein betrifft vielleicht kannst du mir da helfen ich bin oft an  der saar ich bin luxembourger und zwar wollte ich fragen kann mann mit  dem saarschein auch in temels fischen gehört temels zum saarland .....




Temmels liegt an der Mosel (Grenzgewässer). Da brauchst du den Grenzgewässerschein (15€/Jahr) den du als Luxemburger doch vermutlich eh hast.

Ist aber schon traurig das einige nichtmal die eigenen Gewässer auseinanderhalten können, geschweige denn in der Lage sind auf eine Karte zu schauen.

https://www.google.de/maps/preview?...OOv7Abb-4Bg&ved=0CCEQ8gEwAA&source=newuser-ws


----------

